# Information required by my bank



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

In addition to sending in a copy of my passport, my bank has told me that "por ley", they have to know which company I work at and what type of job I do. Is this information really required? I have accounts in 2 Spanish banks and only one has asked for this information. Has anyone else been asked for such information by their bank?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> In addition to sending in a copy of my passport, my bank has told me that "por ley", they have to know which company I work at and what type of job I do. Is this information really required? I have accounts in 2 Spanish banks and only one has asked for this information. Has anyone else been asked for such information by their bank?


This sounds like the money-laundering legislation which all banks had to have in place by April this year. They all seem to have different interpetations of the rules. The Unicaja branch in our village, for example, requires non-residents to go in person and show their documentation every year, including proof that they are paying tax in the UK, otherwise there accounts are blocked.

I would just give them what they ask for. To suddenly find your card isn't working any more is a nightmare.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Alcalaina said:


> I would just give them what they ask for. To suddenly find your card isn't working any more is a nightmare.


I don't like the idea of giving out personal information for no good reason. The fact that there is no uniform interpretation of anti-money laundering legislation is just crazy. Yes, Spain is different but even so.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Still, you don't really have much of a choice unless you find a different bank.
Honestly we have had banks and phone companies ring up and ask for all sorts of personal information over the phone. When we questioned this and refused to give the details the accounts got blocked until you go into the branch to sort it out.



> Yes, Spain is different but even so.


I agree, whilst this doesn't even resemble an excuse it will be the only one you get.


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

Well I filled in my job title as XXX and my employer as YYY. Let's see if they are happy with that.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Michael Kelly said:


> Well I filled in my job title as XXX and my employer as YYY. Let's see if they are happy with that.


Do let us know!


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

You might find that if they know you have a decent job, with money coming in, they will give you a better deal, with less charges to the account. 

I was with Sabadell, and their charges were atrocious, but that was a very basic account. The last straw was charging 3 euros for an internal transfer! 

I have since moved to BBVA - who have much less charges - but I had to send them wage and company details. 

Basically, if you want a decent deal, you will probably have to prove you have money coming in.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

They clearly won´t be....


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Michael Kelly said:


> Well I filled in my job title as XXX and my employer as YYY. Let's see if they are happy with that.


They won´t be.


----------



## danboy20 (Jul 10, 2017)

Most accounts will be fee free if you can prove you have 1000 € a month coming in....obviously you need to prove this.


----------

